# HUGE ADOPTION FAIR this weekend!



## Carolyn-3 (Mar 15, 2007)

Click on the link below to watch a video clip about a Huge Adoption Fair this weekend. The Pet Expo will also have cool demonstrations on obedience, agility, dancing and Police K-9 units. If you live in the tri-state come and check it out, it's the biggest adoption fair all year long and there will be HUNDREDS of pets (dogs, cats, rabbits, horses, ferrets... you name it) there for you to meet and hopefully adopt! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td181ATL82o

Please pass this on to anyone that is intersted in adopting! These animals need your help.


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like fun! Wish I could go. I love those type of things.
We have one here in New England every year too! It's wicked fun!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlKz8psS3Nk


http://www.petrockfest.com/


You can share these for idaes if you'd like.


----------

